# Cammenga mags



## WillBrink (Aug 24, 2008)

An interesting concept, anyone ever use these? They look robust.

http://www.cammenga.com/playmedia.php?file=2&media=2&height=100&wid


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Never used one, and I can’t say I would buy one either. In my experience it’s always been better to have the least amount of working parts in anything. The whole K.I.S.S. idea, having the front of the mag sliding down is an extra moving piece and to be honest scares the hell out of me.

I can just picture that causing my rounds to not feed due to a dent or break in the welds. 

I have been using P mags for a few years now and they are by far the best I have seen yet!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 24, 2008)

There is a second vid after the first one where the guy is shooting the mag with a shot gun.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 24, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> There is a second vid after the first one where the guy is shooting the mag with a shot gun.



He shoots the mag with 00 buck in the vid i put up. Those are some f-ing tough AR mags there.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like an interesting concept.  I'd be curious to hear "who's" actually using them.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm like JAB.  I don't see the necessity in having that type of mag for what I use them for. 

I've become a PMAG convert and all my USGI type mags are now just sitting in a box in the closet.  Although they'd work fine if zombies started walking the earth and I need to outfit myself with more than the 10 PMAGs that I already have. 

I guess if you wanna load up a mag fast their kinda cool, but I wouldn't go out of my way to own any of these. 

Looks like they can take a beating though. ;)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 30, 2008)

I got one. Very interesting. Got it a couple weeks ago and havent had time to work with it yet.


----------



## WillBrink (Aug 30, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> I got one. Very interesting. Got it a couple weeks ago and havent had time to work with it yet.



Looking forward to the report!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's an ingenious concept.  I still think I could load faster with a speedloader and stripper clips


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 9, 2008)

First range report on the mags. Went to the range over the weekend for briefly.  

It makes loading easier on the thumb! If you try to load just a couple rounds then push up on the spring it causes some to fly out.  

Still need to try a full mag on a closed bolt and full mag with an open bolt. 

Battling the flu right now and its keeping my range time down.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 20, 2008)

Went to the range yesterday.

Tried it with a full mag on a closed bolt (loaded chamber) and open bolt - no bolt over base issues or function problems.  Weight is similiar as a steel H&K magazine.

Only problem is sometimes loading it one round at a time, it seems that the case can seat itself in the groove at the back of the magazine and keep the following rounds from loading staggerd. Loading it from the top is no problem, just like a normal one.

I have a Dept rifle class comming up in Oct, I will give it to one of the guys to abuse.


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with Marauder; 23.86 seconds is a LONG time to be loading just one magazine if you've got a speed loader on hand.  So that part is a completely irrelevant feature from a military point of view. 

Also from a gunner's standpoint, what kind of individual needs an alternate or faster way to load magazines anyway? Every 5.56mm round that you have should already be loaded in a mag prior to any mission except for the M249 ammo which is obviously going to be linked. And when is the last time anyone has needed to de-link a machine gun belt to reload a magazine for self-defense?

The only positive aspect portrayed by the video is the apparent resilience of the magazine. But even that is unnecessary because the way I see it, if your mags are taking that much damage from unnatural collisions and incoming fire then you're probably swiss cheese by then...but hey, at least your magazine survived to fight another day! :doh:


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Sep 26, 2008)

> Loading it from the top is no problem, just like a normal one.



So it's compatible with the basic speed loader as well?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2008)

The durability is nice.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 1, 2008)

TheGunDoctor said:


> So it's compatible with the basic speed loader as well?



Tried it out yesterday.  It will work with stripper clips. 

The rifle class is on the 6th.  I will see if its Patrolman proof (I think I do have some supervisors too).:eek:


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, had the rifle class.  I gave the mag to a former Chicago copper that works for us now.  Told him to treat it like a city copper should!

He used it for the day.  He said that loading it up by hand was a pain in the ass.  He finally just loaded it up like normal.

Worked without any problems.  He loaded up around 300 rounds with it during the day.

My feelings on it is that its a well made magazine and gives you options on loading.  :2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've got some enroute courtesy of a former B-375 batt-boy who works for them


----------

